# Thought you might like this- American Groom is VERY into his horse's performance!



## Stilldreamin' (8 August 2012)

Apparently this is Antare's groom (NOT a coach) watching his round. Guess when the horse takes off?! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEHiMx98wdQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Nicnac (8 August 2012)

PMSL!  I used to do similar (allegedly) watching my daughter compete


----------



## starryeyed (8 August 2012)

That's brilliant!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2012)

Loved it . . . made me smile.  Thank you .

P


----------



## tiga71 (8 August 2012)

That's hilarious! Tears running down my face.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 August 2012)

omg, blesssssssss

he looks like he needs a pee!


----------



## Bluepegasus2802 (8 August 2012)

OMG that's so funny!


----------



## Elsbells (8 August 2012)

Ah bless his heart(hug)


----------



## Emilieu (8 August 2012)

Aww that's incredibly sweet, bless him!


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Hilarious!


----------



## Auslander (9 August 2012)

I love this! Makes me feel better about my involuntary leg twitch while teaching jumping!!


----------



## Buds_mum (9 August 2012)

Lovely, talk about being there for every stride, watta guy


----------



## Thistle (9 August 2012)

I had to sit on my left foot yesterday whilst watching the SJ. I was at home on the sofa!


----------



## Sunny08 (9 August 2012)

Hirlarious!! I love that - gave me much needed giggle! 
When I watch someone jump my leg always goes up as they are going over a fence!


----------



## SmartieBean09 (9 August 2012)

Flippin brilliant!


----------



## Orangehorse (9 August 2012)

Poor chap, having that broadcast round the world.  But we know he cares.


----------



## sarahann1 (9 August 2012)

Sunny08 said:



			When I watch someone jump my leg always goes up as they are going over a fence!
		
Click to expand...

I do this too, thought I was he only one, my customers used to pee themselves laughing, I didn't even realise I was doing it


----------



## Hanzybaby01 (9 August 2012)

Wow he was that involved I think HE thought he was doing the riding!

Brilliant!


----------



## Honey08 (9 August 2012)

That was sooo cute!  Bless him.  I'd be worse, I'm bad enough watching pony club shows.


----------



## freckles22uk (9 August 2012)

That so funny....


----------



## amage (9 August 2012)

Aw that's Lee McKeever, Irish barn manager for McLain Ward. He and his family are very involved in the operation!


----------



## mil1212 (9 August 2012)

Thats some impressive moves!
I have a pro photo from a show of me jumping, my mum is in the background with a leg in the air!


----------



## ELFSBELLS (9 August 2012)

Bless him, he's very enthusiastic !!


----------



## holt889 (10 August 2012)

Hilarious !!!


----------



## angelish (10 August 2012)

thats brilliant , bet he feels a right booby


----------



## imaginegenerous (11 August 2012)

Love it


----------

